# very funny vid



## Ian (Oct 25, 2005)

Check out this crazy nut american woman..

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/videos/crazyscreaminglady.html

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Oct 25, 2005)

lol


----------



## Andrew (Oct 25, 2005)

Lmao, reminds me of the time my dad and i saw a crazy lady screaming at the person in the mcdonalds drive-thru window... :roll:


----------



## Ian (Oct 25, 2005)

lol, looks like that particular woman spends her dam life in macky d's..


----------



## infinity (Oct 25, 2005)

someone should happy-slap her  

seriously, why the yelling?! it's not illegal to take pics and they're in public... so why?!


----------



## lullaby10 (Oct 25, 2005)

Good lord, someone get her a valium.


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 25, 2005)

Personally I was thinking of some herbal remedies  

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Oct 25, 2005)

she probly has her reasons for being annoyed at photographers

like time of the month :lol:


----------



## nickyp0 (Oct 25, 2005)

that is funny she needs some help lol


----------



## PseudoDave (Oct 25, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

